# Relocation to muncih germany



## livex (Nov 2, 2011)

hello every body

Can any body plz tell me about the following points :

1: what kinda avg salary are their in germany? Did goggled it but could not find the ans.( i m a qualified accountant ).

2: What are avg living cost of a single person in munich germany?

3:Can we bring medicines, if any, to Germany if we keep doctors prescription with ourself when moving? And will german pharmacy give the medicine on prescription we altready have or do we need new prescription from German/local doctor? 

4; what r tax rates in Germany for salary person class ? ( any link would b appreciated to the said deptt)

5: are their any pakistani living in munich germany and what bout the pakistani food/restaurants?

Hopefully any body will reply with the ans.

did search this forum and found the topics related 2 my query but that wasn't covering all the points.

Thanks\\


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Big question in all this is "how well do you speak German?" I can assure you that bi-lingual accountants with US or British experience are definitely employable in Germany - and at a decent salary. Take a look at US, British or "international" companies with smallish facilities in Germany. They often need someone with good English (to talk to the HQ accounting staff) and German (to work with the local staff).

Medicines aren't a huge problem as far as bringing in what you already take - however to have a local pharmacist re-fill your prescriptions, you'll need a prescription from a local (i.e. German) doctor. If you have medications sent in from outside Germany (usually from elsewhere in the EU), you may have to have them sent to the pharmacy, where the pharmacist can then issue it to you. Be careful, too, as doctors in different countries often use different medications to treat the same conditions - it's not just a matter of getting a scrip for what you were taking before.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## livex (Nov 2, 2011)

well thx for the answer.

job would be arranged and will be in english . now tell me about the avavrge salary of a fresh accounatnt or these r kinda same as in uk?

What about tax rates. i heard these r high.am i right?

how much does it cost to see a doctor in Germany ? 

etc.


----------

